# St Barts Forums > St Barts Restaurants Wine & Food Forum >  >  Eden To Go

## JEK



----------


## marybeth

Ummm, I’m in for whatever they are serving……  :cool:

----------


## amyb

Hey Marybeth…you came in first. I was thinking here comes Missy!

----------


## GramChop

Not far behind!

I’ll have what Marybeth is having and a side of dimples, svp. 
 :Wink:

----------


## KevinS

I'm just happy that it is him creating the menu, and not JGV.

----------


## le_reve

But, can I get a nice sandwich?

----------


## zin

Is this in the same location as Maya's To Go?

----------


## KevinS

> Is this in the same location as Maya's To Go?



Same location, new owner (Eden Rock).

----------


## JEK

The chef has quite a following on the Forum!  Many posts about the change can be found herein. 

https://www.sbhonline.com/forums/sho...981-Eden-To-Go

----------


## Dennis

Infinite loop.

----------


## zin

> Infinite loop.



That's what I was thinking

----------


## JEK

The PITA made me do it!

----------


## GramChop

> The PITA made me do it!



Did someone say DIMPLES, uh I mean sandwiches?
 :Wink: 
 :cool:

----------


## TR561

Wife got food poisoning here on Wed. Probably because we got the last two sandwhiches laying out. Not a severe case, but nonetheless, it was a dicey trip flying home. The restaurant upstairs at the airport was rolling out some amazing looking food which I was completely shocked to see.

----------

